# Who Makes Watches?



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I was wondering - and I couldn't find any earlier thread - who else makes 'proper' watches?

Apart from the usual suspects of course.

What has been your most obscure country of origin - anyone got a watch with a Bolivian movement?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't own one, but I'd like a Prim (Czechoslovakia).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I don't own one, but I'd like a Prim (Czechoslovakia).


So would I 

Ok AFAIK the following countries did/do make watches....

England

Scotland

Wales

Ireland

France

Germany

Denmark

Sweden

Czechoslovakia

America

Russia

Ukraine

Estonia (or wherever VE are made)

India

Japan

China

Taiwan

Various other Far Eastern countries including..

Singapore

Maylasia

Thailand

Philipines

Any I`ve missed?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own one, but I'd like a Prim (Czechoslovakia).
> ...


Italy & Switzerland Mach.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


Doh!!









How embarrising


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Doh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remembered all those Mach, so I would not feel embarassed.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Any I`ve missed?

The Sultanate of Bridlington?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Doh!!
> ...


Ya but to miss those two, wot a twonk

























Roger said:


> > Any I`ve missed?
> 
> 
> The Sultanate of Bridlington?


 Of course, how could I


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Mach, You are a brave man. I would embark on at least a weeks worth of research before posting that sort of detail to a thread like this!! Even in my short time on the forum, I'm starting to understand that 'the devil is in the detail'!!!!!


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

You've missed out Hong Kong...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

So nothing from the South American continent? Or Africa, or the Middle East - I'd be surprised if those wily Egyptians hadn't made a watch...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So would I
> 
> Ok AFAIK the following countries did/do make watches....
> 
> ...


Well Czechoslovakia hasn't been a country since 1993, sorry to be pickie, but someone not far away from me is proud to be from the Czech Republic.

Prim are made in CZ, not in SK too.


----------



## Wien (Mar 5, 2007)

Any other Republic from the former USSR? Good to learn this.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Wien said:


> Any other Republic from the former USSR? Good to learn this.


It's never been a part of the USSR, it was just communist since 1948 until the Velvet Revolution in 1989. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czechoslovakia


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> So nothing from the South American continent? Or Africa, or the Middle East - I'd be surprised if those wily Egyptians hadn't made a watch...


I'm sure I've seen some south American watches in my surfs.

don't the middle east all buy swiss or copies of swiss?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Any I`ve missed?


Here's another one - Hawaii (Bathys)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Any I`ve missed?
> ...


Isn't Hawaii







part of America







- hula hula, book him Dano!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just as Bridlington's part of England, but it deserves a special mention.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

hotmog said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Belarus is another.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Norway is yet another one







. And not to forget Finland ( SUUNTO is made in Finland, I think... ). They used to make watches in Canada as well ( i.e. Westclox ) - don't know if they still do.


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok AFAIK the following countries did/do make watches....
> 
> [...]
> 
> Any I`ve missed?


you missed *POLAND *









in other topic i put some info and pics:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=21089 enjoy


----------



## mmmara (Jul 26, 2008)

Now the question is how many countries have done their own movements? I am always supprised how many people still think there is Czechoslovakia :blink:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Cuervo y Sobrinos are made in Cuba but they use Swiss movements so I'm not sure they count.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Krzysiek_W said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok AFAIK the following countries did/do make watches....
> ...


Nice, thanks for reviving the thread.


----------



## workaholic_ro (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errrrr hello?

Welcome...

Who are you ? 

Nice watch


----------



## workaholic_ro (Oct 23, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Errrrr hello?
> 
> Welcome...
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I'm from Romania, just joined and found this thread.

Wanted to post some more information but clicked the "Add" button by mistake.

Orex watches were made in Romania at "Mecanica Fina". Bucharest.

They used russian and chinese movements. The production has been stopped a few years ago.

More pics here.

The text is in romanian but the words you don't understand are not important 

Thanks for looking,

Fidel Chirtes


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Fidel!

Looks most interesting


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Errrrr hello?
> 
> Welcome...
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## workaholic_ro (Oct 23, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Cheers Fidel!
> 
> Looks most interesting


Just remembered that I still own this one and I have some pics:










It was the second watch in my life

Forgot to mention that the name OREX came from "ORa EXacta" which means the exact hour.

According to the romanian forum, OREX is now a registered mark in Hungary but with absolutely no connection with the former romanian brand.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got this Nelson, made in Israel from Swiss parts:










Nairi watches used to be made in Soviet Armenia using Poljot parts.

And I think there was back in the 1960s or 70s a Tunisian watch manufacturer using movements supplied by France Ebauches.

... and if you'll accept home-built specials (well somebody mentioned Ukraine), there's this one Made in Australia 










(Ingredients: Chinese case, Chinese bracelet, Chinese movement, Hong Kong dial, Hong Kong hands, nature-identical Rolex flavouring)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

workaholic_ro said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Fidel!
> ...


My father used to have an Orex, it was a tiger-eye model from 70-80's. I didn't paid attention at that time but I found it lost in a drawer ages ago, brings back some memories. Nice to see a Romanian watch forum, btw.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> I was wondering - and I couldn't find any earlier thread - who else makes 'proper' watches?
> 
> Apart from the usual suspects of course.
> 
> What has been your most obscure country of origin - anyone got a watch with a Bolivian movement?


they used to make clocks in norfolk - does that count?

http://www.edp24.co.uk/Content/Features/Me...asp/metamec.asp


----------

